# Помогите определиться с выбором аккоредеона



## tanenka (25 Апр 2012)

Здравствуйте. Хочу купить себе аккордеон, но не могу определиться между Royal Standard Meteor и Delicia Carmen 22. 
Я не новичок, но и не профи. 5 лет в ДМШ.
посоветуйте пожалуйста кто реально разбирается, какой бы выбрали вы? и почему?
Меня ещё интересует у какого из них звучание мягче?
спасибо


----------



## zet10 (26 Апр 2012)

Берите Royal Standard Meteor,отличный вариант!Что касаемо второго варианта не советовал бы.


----------



## Lizasha (26 Апр 2012)

Ищите Каприс, по компрессии на порядок лучше Метеоров...


----------



## zet10 (26 Апр 2012)

Lizasha писал:


> Ищите Каприс, по компрессии на порядок лучше Метеоров...


Это с чего Вы взяли?...Эти две модели практически полностью индентичны...Разница только что у метеора более мягкий звук,а у каприза более резкий!Многие конечно отдают предпочтение капризу,т.к на нем можно более четко артикулировать...В принципе купив метеор или каприс не пожалеете!


----------



## Lizasha (26 Апр 2012)

Не соглашусь! Если есть выбор( даже в школе, допустим, Каприсы детские или Метеоры) педагоги отдадут предпочтение Каприсам...



Во всяком случае, то, что можно уложить на Каприсе по движению меха в полифонии или кантилене, на Метеоре вряд ли получится!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (26 Апр 2012)

У меня в классе есть два Каприса и два Метеора,ну кое что поинтереснее,конечно, тоже присутствует.Так вот -особой разницы между Каприсами и Метеорами я не заметил.Хорошие достойные инструменты.Не понял замечания по компрессии.Она у них абсолютно одинаково хорошая. Не смотря на возраст, а инструменты 80 - х годов. Все в очень приличном виде. Я бы советовал их.Но всегда смотреть надо.В неумелых руках замучить ,что угодно можно !


----------



## Lizasha (26 Апр 2012)

Они даже по цене отличаются( Каприс дороже несколько)...


----------



## tanenka (26 Апр 2012)

спасибо большое всем за советы. Определилась, беру Royal Standard однозначно.


----------

